
SpaceX satellites’ effect on night sky can’t be eliminated, astronomers say - PatrolX
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/spacex-satellites-effect-on-night-sky-cant-be-eliminated-astronomers-say/
======
maxharris
Arguing about this is absolutely pointless. The US Department of Defense is
not going to suddenly give up on Starlink, no matter how many complaints a
vocal minority sends out. And neither will all of the underserved people in
rural areas that need the connectivity.

Also, increased access to space means that astronomers will have access to far
more powerful space-based telescopes. Obviously that's not an immediate thing,
but it will happen. Look at what the Hubble deep field images did for
astronomy!

If you don't know what I'm talking about regarding the military, just read
this:

"Last month, the Army announced plans to experiment with SpaceX Starlink
satellites on its own networks.

Meanwhile, Air Force officials have touted the satellites' potential to be
used in a hypersonic-missile defense system."

[https://www.investors.com/news/spacex-starlink-satellites-
ma...](https://www.investors.com/news/spacex-starlink-satellites-may-network-
air-force-tactical-cargo-tanker-planes/)

